# Say Cheese!



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

No wonder I can't find the camera :vs_blush:


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

You draw the cutest comic strips.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Luna this is adorable.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

You can't get mad with him! Look that cutie face >.<

jajajajajajajaja cool sis!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

just said:


> You draw the cutest comic strips.


I concur! So adorable!


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

:vs_awed: thank you very much guys..:vs_OMG:..I now enjoy making comics of my soon-to-be babies..sorry if they're just short comics..:biggrin:


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Omg, I am a fan of this piggy. It's too cute.


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

SuddenLife said:


> Omg, I am a fan of this piggy. It's too cute.


Yey! :vs_OMG:


----------



## KeeKeers (Sep 6, 2015)

Hehehe this is adorable!


----------

